# Specific application SPL question



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have an Acura Integra 00 hatchback. The box I have takes up the entire trunk, 5.5 cubic feet of internal airspace as a vented enclosure. 

Tuned to 32 hz, basic box build, nothing special.

My question:

I currently only have 1 L7 15 (facing the trunk), it really is pretty ****ing loud for a sub that's only 1000W RMS and only $400... I also got it for free.

Would adding a second L7 15 be worth it SPL wise?

Or, would just 1 Sundown 18 on the top of box, facing upwards be the ultimate way to go? If so, please suggest an 18 that has decent quality but just shakes everything.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the sundown z18 is pricy but would do what you want..assuming you've got the electrical system to back up the power it wants.


----------



## Alpine408 (Feb 11, 2016)

sub up port back is the loudest for teg's unless you wall it


----------

